# SKZ201k 40th Anniversary 5



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Hi Guys,

The postman delivered my 40th Anniversay Limited Edition Seiko 5 Diver yesterday, apologies to our host for not asking him if he could get one but this was ordered before I knew that some special Seikos could be ordered from here.

Anyway it's a great watch, but can anyone tell me what the difference is between it's 7s36 movement versus the normal 7s26? Looking at the dial it's obvious it has 2 more jewels but what do they do???

Thanks for your help


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

From what I gather (which isn't much) they add to the longevity of the watch. Is it true that the 7S36 can be wound by hand? That would be a plus. This looks like a nice watch. I hope I can find one secondhand a couple of years from now.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Sorry Sargon but this watch cannot be hand wound, I assume that it is the same for all 7s36 models. I have to agree that the ability to handwind and hack would be a major plus to all the Seiko divers using 7s movements.

It wouldn't surprise me at all if a range of non-limited watches came from this case style. I have to say it's one of my most comfortable watches.

Happy hunting for the future, it's well worth it IMHO.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

hmmm, maybe I should be a prophet........or maybe it was obvious!









Anyone looking for a similar looking watch to this limited edition should search for the following model numbers...

SNZ433,SNZ435,SNZ437,SNZ441, and finally SNZ443 in the 5 Superior ranges

This appears to use the same case but with the crown at 3, which is also 50% recessed. It looks like the same bracelet but has a different clasp. It has the same hands but a different textured dial. Final change is a view back showing the same 7s36 movement, which by the way is running at +4 per day straight from the factory in my limited edition diver.

Roy, are you able to get hold of any of these bad puppies?!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> Roy, are you able to get hold of any of these bad puppies?!


Not at the moment.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Oh well, probably for the best. Got to pay for Xmas first!


----------

